# Graduated from Goat Herder to **** Trapper



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have been fighting a **** for about 2 weeks. It has killed the following -

2 Hen Ducks
5 Meat Chickens
1 Cat
1 Duck Hatchling

and attacked a Duck Drake.

We have been shooting at it but never hit it - so on Monday I got a trap - well we caught the darn thing last night!!! I am so stoked. I was having to lock up all of my baby goats at night in a small horse trailer (made me sad they had to sit in there - but they were safe) and move my broody ducks nest into the new coop (thankfully she took her eggs back), and then chase my other Hen and her 7 remaining hatchlings every night to lock them up in the coop - along with my lone last meatie - so this is a huge relief to me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank goodness you caught it! :hi5: What a nasty little guy. Whatcha gonna do with him now?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good job on the trap!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have NEVER smelled such a stinky creature!!! I had to milk 2 does, come in, go back out milk 2 more and so on because the odor is horendous!!! YUCK!!! Soon it will be "disposed of"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ya sure you don't want to make a **** hat? :laugh: You can wear it around to warn the other ***** that you mean business. :thumb: Lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

bahahaha - wouldn't that be hilarious. But, nah, think I will pass on that one - but I am thinking about skinning, and making a skin for my barn wall - LOL! But I will be washing the HECK out of that thing! LOL!

my chicken and ducks still will not come out of the coop - they can smell it around the corner!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

For the amount that has been killed I'm guessing there's more than one. Be sure to reset your trap!
We're battling skunks here, accidently snuck up on one, was only 2 feet away. Thankfully I didn't get sprayed! ACK!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry for the losses! So glad you caught it! For some reason I never thought about ****'s attacking ducks/chickens or even goat kids! I knew they'd get into it with cats. 
My dad has an old **** that comes up every spring/summer/fall for the past 3-4 years, she has 3 legs, and has taken up to them so much that she sits on the porch and peeks through the screen door waiting for them to feed her LOL One day he had a skunk, the ****, and their cat all sitting on the porch together waiting for meal time, I didn't believe it until he sent me a pic LOL 
He runs all the other ***** off though, she is the only **** he'll allow to come up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow....glad you caught it.... good job... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's that time of year!! Mama's are bringing their pups out of the nests to teach them to hunt and it is unfortunate that they will start with the "easiest" pickings....chickens, ducks and barn cats...yep, a **** will eat an entire litter of kittens. They are smart enough to be able to unlatch doors to coops and will steal eggs and chickens...never heard of them going after kids but they can cause serious injuries if they are cornered by mama....and Allison, you likely have a male there with the stink..females have a sweet smell to them.

Personally..I think they're cute...I even collect raccoon figures, statues etc, but I do know that they are pests and would have no problems planting one...and skinning/tanning the hide.

**** meat is actually ok...my dad used to hunt them alot of years ago, me...well I'm not too fond of it but then again, if you like bear meat, you'll like ****. Both are scavengers and both have a greasiness to them that I can't get past.
Don't think that taking him far away and setting him free will solve the problem...he'll be back and he'll bring friends because he knows where he can get a good meal...only thing to do to solve the problem with him involves lead and a shovel.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad you caught it. How vicious! We have ***** here, but they never attack things. They just eat any dog food if you leave it out, but they run from our cats.... I guess they don't have to hunt because around here its so easy for them to scavenge instead. They are fat, lazy ***** around these parts. Lol. Hope you don't loose any more animals, the cat especially makes me sad.


----------

